# Pics: Big SoCal Euro Gathering 2014



## bugzy (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks to everyone that supported the event! I'm simply amazed by the car community support!! A huge thank you to all my volunteers that have helped me throughout the 13 years!



Pictures albums - http://www.big-euro.com/2014/09/08/media-big-socal-euro-gathering-2014/


----------



## SPEEDCHIP (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice, thanks for sharing:thumbup:


----------



## bmw1bmw (Jun 11, 2014)

Amazing cars!


----------



## bugzy (Feb 28, 2003)

Playlist of videos found from event
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm9C53hoMGI&list=PLTewFPKsw7VgUyMzQ29qgoFSaceegObS7


----------



## ctgene (Sep 14, 2014)

Some real sweet cars, thanks for posting...


----------

